# 73099



## srm71 (26 September 2006)

Heute Nachmittag auf mein Vodafone-Handy:

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei unseren Date-Chat. Möchten Sie Kontaktvorschläge erhalten senden Sie Amore+ JA. Wenn nicht Amore+ Nein.

Ich habe mch nirgendwo angemeldet, falsches  Deutsch und außerdem fehlt die Preisangabe. 

Lt. Suchmaschine hier gehört die beworbene Rufnummer 73099 
conVISUAL AG
Essener Straße 2-24
46047 Oberhausen
Telefon: +49 (208 ) 85 96-07
Fax: +49 (208 ) 85 96-134
[email protected] 

Habe denen mal geschrieben was der Quatsch soll. Rück-SMS hätte mind. 1,99 € gekostet?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*Aw: 73099*

Convisual? Kriegst mal ne PN


----------



## srm71 (11 Oktober 2006)

*Aw: 73099*

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir bedauern die Verzögerung bei der Beabeitung Ihrer Anfrage.
Wie wir mittlerweile herausfinden konnten werden aus dem Ausland Spam-SMS mit gefälschter Absenderkennung versandt.
Die von Ihnen erhaltene SMS ist wohl solch eine SMS mit gefälschter Absenderkennung gewesen. Daher konnten wir auch keine von der Kurzwahl 73099 an Sie versandte NAchricht in unserem System erkennen. Durch die Angabe des Keywords Amore konnten den Betreiber des Dienstes ausmachen und werden ihn anweisen keine weiteren Spam-Nachrichten an Sie zu versenden.
Wir hoffen Ihnen auf diese Weise behilflich gewesen zu sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Ihr conVISUAL Support Team 
conVISUAL AG
Essener Str. 99
D-46047 Oberhausen
Fax: +49 (208 ) 97695 - 134


----------

